

Bitcoin: Hong Kong's MyCoin Disappears with Up to $387M, Reports Claim - kshatrea
http://www.coindesk.com/hong-kong-exchange-mycoin-disappears-387m-reports-claim/

======
api
Ahh, the joys of total banking deregulation...

------
paulhauggis
Bitcoin exchanges are like the stock market with no regulation, which leads to
things like this.

